# Can you mount 2 transducers side by side?



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

Just bought a new unit and was thinking about keeping my old bottom machine and have 2 just for back up. Is it ok to mount the transducers next to each other? Didn't know if any kind of interference would mess them up. They are transom mount with single outboard. 

Thanks guys. Merry Christmas


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If the transducers are the same frequency they can cause interference with each other if both used at once.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been doing tat for years. I usually put them on opposite sides so they get cleaner water and run at the right depth below the 

hull.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Side by side may cause interference and crosstalk between the two units.....not just the transducers but also across the feed cables.............

Bass fishermen use a transom mounted unit and anotherunit mounted on the trolling motor whichis mounted on the bow...... I did it for years ..... with the two units running at different frequencies............


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks guys. i figured it would cause interference. I just pulled out the old one and installed the new one.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Based on my actual experience, side by side is not a problem for "back up" purposes as in "if one quits, I can use the other". However, trying to run both simultaneouslywill likelybe a problem if the frequencies are similar, FWIW.


----------

